# How to spot fake clay bars ?



## ColinEhm1 (Sep 5, 2013)

Going to start a collection to detail the car once I get everything for after the winter months but clay bars seem to be cheap but then some expensive, my cars a 58 plate and never been before so the question I'm asking is what clay bar do I use and how do I spot a fake


----------



## wadoryu (Jan 28, 2010)

Buy from a proper place.


----------



## ColinEhm1 (Sep 5, 2013)

Just went on cyc and seen this package

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/detailing-clay/carpro-detailing-clay-trio-pack/prod_1062.html

Would I use the medium when doing the first detail as it will be its first time getting Clayed and then after that use the fine or ultra fine for detailing a in the future depending on the surface contamination ?


----------



## Raging Squirrel (Aug 28, 2013)

if it was me, i'd just buy the Meguiars Quick Clay kit for £15


----------



## wadoryu (Jan 28, 2010)

I wouldn't bother with the pack, just stick with a decent non aggressive clay bar. Sonus green is my favourite by far,


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

If you're referring to the 3M Clay Bars on eBay, then the genuine bars weigh 200g and come in a box, where as the China ones are anything from 100g - 180g.

I'm bought quite a few of the "Fake 3M Clay Bars" and tbh they were great - Can't knock them!


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Short1e said:


> If you're referring to the 3M Clay Bars on eBay, then the genuine bars weigh 200g and come in a box, where as the China ones are anything from 100g - 180g.
> 
> I'm bought quite a few of the "Fake 3M Clay Bars" and tbh they were great - Can't knock them!


That reminds me I never did order the pink one


----------



## alan1971 (Apr 11, 2013)

Short1e said:


> If you're referring to the 3M Clay Bars on eBay, then the genuine bars weigh 200g and come in a box, where as the China ones are anything from 100g - 180g.
> 
> I'm bought quite a few of the "Fake 3M Clay Bars" and tbh they were great - Can't knock them!


Its interesting you say that, I bought a 100g 3m fine clay bar from ebay, when it arrived, it was in just one of those sealable bags. But it did the job perfectly.
Just wondering if it was a fake bar now.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

As a rule I buy the Bilt Hamber clay, cos I'm "careful" with what cash I've got, and don't need to pay extra for lube,!! it's also a very good clay IMHO.
However, I have bought some "cheap" Chinese clays, and although they need a lubricating mix, they have done some pretty reasonable jobs, as your "new" to this aspect of detailing, the only other constructive thing I can add, "your asking questions" so first suggestion covered, is see if you can get hold of a few different clay bars and try them yourself! some on here may be willing to swap you some, or sell/give you a bit to try!! :doublesho worth an ask?? :thumb:


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

Natalie said:


> That reminds me I never did order the pink one


Waiting on mine being delivered. At this rate i'll not get to use it 



alan1971 said:


> Its interesting you say that, I bought a 100g 3m fine clay bar from ebay, when it arrived, it was in just one of those sealable bags. But it did the job perfectly.
> Just wondering if it was a fake bar now.


Most likely it will have been.

This is a genuine bar

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/detailing-clay/3m-cleaner-clay/prod_946.html

And the China Specials

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/400486067103?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

I've used Sonos Green Clay an other brands and can't really see much if any difference. It isn't as soft as Bilt Hamber though


----------



## alan1971 (Apr 11, 2013)

Mine was a yellow bar, so god knows then.lol


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Bilt Hamber, tenner for 200g and just use water.
No brainer imo


----------



## Lloydy (Jan 13, 2009)

DJ X-Ray said:


> Bilt Hamber, tenner for 200g and just use water.
> No brainer imo


+1 :thumb:


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

dj x-ray said:


> bilt hamber, tenner for 200g and just use water.
> No brainer imo


x3 :d


----------



## alan1971 (Apr 11, 2013)

I used just water with my cheapo eBay one.


----------



## READER84 (Feb 19, 2013)

I used a Bilt Hamber bar yesterday for the first time after always using Megs, was impressed with it and much better value for money! Dont waste money on clay lubes!


----------



## mick616 (Aug 16, 2013)

does claying remove the polish and wax I have already put on the car?


----------



## mikex (Jul 17, 2013)

Clayed my car (05 3 series) for the first time on Saturday. As far as I know its the first time its been clayed in its life. 

Washed/ironx'd and rinsed, I only got through about a fifth of a bar of Bilt-hamber soft clay (bit of AG shampoo in water as lube) so I wouldn't worry about the price too much. Its not like your going to clay it week in week out.


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

DJ X-Ray said:


> Bilt Hamber, tenner for 200g and just use water.
> No brainer imo


and another... :thumb:


----------



## ESS (Apr 27, 2013)

DJ X-Ray said:


> Bilt Hamber, tenner for 200g and just use water.
> No brainer imo


Me too, although i either use ONR diluted / or water with a drop of shampoo / either isn't needed though.
E


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

mick616 said:


> does claying remove the polish and wax I have already put on the car?


Yes, of course!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

mick616 said:


> does claying remove the polish and wax I have already put on the car?


wax to some extent but it won't remove it fully..
depends on the polish, not heard of clay removing polish fillers if its a filler heavy one you have used, whereas if you machine polished then theres no actual polish on the car to remove..


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

DJ X-Ray said:


> Bilt Hamber, tenner for 200g and just use water.
> No brainer imo


And me.....that makes 6 of us so far :thumb:.


----------



## ells_924 (Nov 2, 2009)

Cheep stuff for me! Dose the jobs you hate!


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

ells_924 said:


> Cheep stuff for me! Dose the jobs you hate!


I must be weird then, because I love claying cars, I suppose it's getting the owner to run his/her fingers along the paintwork pre clay, and again after, the look on the faces when they actually realise how much difference the paint feels is great!!:thumb:

It also helps me see what I'm getting into!! :doublesho


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

megs stuff ok not very abrasive,bilt hamber really sticky not nice too use and tends to melt in the box even if its stored away from heat,horrid stuff never again perhaps i had a dodgy batch of the stuff .,

cheap 3 quid yellow bars via ebay worked great esp when used with a spray bottle mixed with a tiny bit of car shampoo and water or demon shine diluted in a spray bottle..

after all clay bars why spend a fortune as i read on here the basic clay comes out of 2 clay mines/quarry's in china then gets sold and repackaged etc and lets face it how many of us drop the darn stuff after 5 mins anyway and have to get a new bit so why spend a fortune on the stuff.


----------



## ColinEhm1 (Sep 5, 2013)

Was thinking about the bilthammer one, I might buy the bilthammer one and the cheap ebay stuff and see what one works better on my paint work


----------



## Waylander-A4 (May 29, 2013)

DJ X-Ray said:


> Bilt Hamber, tenner for 200g and just use water.
> No brainer imo


+1 :thumb:


----------



## Waylander-A4 (May 29, 2013)

I will think you will find that the clay we use on the cars is synthetic (man made) not of the ground


----------



## kieron_67 (Jul 8, 2013)

Dodo juice basic of bling clay

Dodo Juice Basics Of Bling Clay Bars (2 Pack): Amazon.co.uk: Car & Motorbike

Twin pack 2x55g and £8.90 posted


----------



## ColinEhm1 (Sep 5, 2013)

http://www.brooklyntrading.co.uk/p-...tem-cleaner.aspx?source=webgains&siteid=54264

Anyone used the mer stuff? Comes with the lub, clay bar, clay bar holder, mf cloth and 100ml wax for £9.50


----------



## ESS (Apr 27, 2013)

robtech
and lets face it how many of us drop the darn stuff after 5 mins anyway and have to get a new bit so why spend a fortune on the stuff.

This very thing happened to me 4.5yrs ago,when i 1st used clay, i took it out of warm water and dropped it :wall:
E


----------



## Ashley6 (Oct 7, 2012)

Another for bilt hamber! I used bilt hamber medium it's by far the best i have used 

I used megs for a bit and struggled with a few spots but the bilt hamber takes off everything except the paint!


----------



## ColinEhm1 (Sep 5, 2013)

Will go for the bilt Hamber clay, what's best for a first time clay on the car ? Regular or soft ?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

the real clay is cheap from China, the fake ones have UK brand names on them lol!


----------



## TigerUK (Apr 1, 2012)

clay is such a simple and basic product i struggle to see what could be so spcial about the branded ones and what could be so wrong with these generic bars.


----------



## 5doorfish (Aug 8, 2013)

ive used both and have to say the 'fake' bars are great!
I have one im using at the moment and it definitely does the job


----------

